# Will my goats run away?



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok, so here's another newbie question.

When I get my Nigerian Dwarfs I know that I will want to have them around me when I'm outside doing chores, playing with my children or whatever. If I leave their gate open while I'm outside will they hightail it across country or will they stay around us?

And, if they do stay around when running loose, how do I get them back into their pen? Will they come when called or do I have to 'round them up' somehow?

I was surprised when I got my chickens that they always come running when I call them, even when they are free ranging. Being that goats are more human oriented than chickens (I think) I'm hoping they too will stay close and come when called.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

goats are territorial and as long as they don't learn that your neighbor has tastier bushes they will stay with you.

Fore the first couple times if you are not sure how they will react (depending on their frendliness they may or may not like you near them) you can put a leash on them and just hold the leash while letting them walk around so they get use to their surroundings.

As to getting them back in their pen. Depending on the goats I do it different ways.

1) call them and they come running
2) herd them by clapping and moving them towards the pen
3) get some grain and let them know I have it so they come running (best to use the same thing every timeyou feed so they associate the bucket or scoop color with the food)


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks Stacey. If it makes any difference I will be getting them in June as 8 week old babies.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

The babies will most definately want to stick around you anyways. :lol: The grain probably wont help so much untill they get a little older. You shouldn't have any problems with them.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

If they were bottle babies, or if they were well socialized then you should have no problem.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I wouldn't count on them following along and being 100% trustworthy outside a fence. Even my dogs will run after something they decide they want to chase...my NDG's are very friendly and smart and all that...but I'd freak if they got out of the fence! I am like a crazy person when somebody goes through a gate and doesn't close it...even though I have a perimeter fence and then some interior fence/gates. ALL gates are closed! That way if they get out of their pasture (through the gate), they are still contained by the perimeter fence gate. 

Remember, that goats are some of the hardest animals to keep fenced. Any place they can squeeze through, they will. I had a problem keeping my first goats (Pygora's) inside their stall in the barn, at first, that stall has high sides, but now it's got fence wire everywhere!
They were so small (at 12 weeks old), I thought "no problem", LOL. But, all the goats come running when I have the "grain can". 

I'm so excited for you getting your first goats! :stars:


----------



## Shazzy (Oct 16, 2007)

I would let them settle in for the first few days and not let them loose, just to make sure they know where home is. But I have mine loose all the time, and they follow me around wherever I go. Especially with babies, I don't think you need to worry. If mine are being stubborn, I just shake some grain and they come running! Goats are so much fun - you will love them!


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

They should be fine. Before when I only had about 5 goats and 2 sheep, I would let them out and they would chase me around the house, but then I got more goats and the goats found my mom's plants and our front porch and all the lawn decorations. :dance:


----------

